# Not Connected



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

I just bought (well my mother in law did ) a new laptop, that comes with a wireless network card, I'm trying to connect to my network connections, but it say that the network -- in her laptop-- is NOT connected.
How can I fix that?
And if I can fix this problem, when she leaves to Las Vegas, can she change it to her cable Internet connection?
Hope you understand this.
The laptop is windows XP
Thanks
Uly7


----------



## Sidious (Dec 27, 2004)

Do you have a wireless router?

What are you trying to connect to through My Network places?


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ye, I have a wireless router, and I'm trying to connect the new laptop computer to my INTERNET connection.
When I try to connect, I got this error message;
Network Setup wizard 
The wizard found disconnected network hardware
Some of the computer's network hardware is still disconnected.
Before you can continued, you must either plug in or otherwise connect all of you hardware . or select Ignore disconnected network hardware.

thanks


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm still here !!!


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

In my Network Connections it say 
"Not Connected, Firewalled"
How can I connect this laptop?


----------



## Tekkie (Dec 27, 2004)

If you are using a win xp and trying to connect to a wireless connection, make sure that you have a wireless network tab on the properties of the wireless network connection icon under network connection.


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

Since it's a laptop, and easy to move, why not connect it directly o your router and configure the network connection that way? Once you have it on the network then you can disconnect it from the network and work on the wireless settings.


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Jack


> Since it's a laptop, and easy to move, why not connect it directly o your router and configure the network connection that way? Once you have it on the network then you can disconnect it from the network and work on the wireless settings.


Good idea, but my problem is that the laptop has a wireless card that is NOT connected, and my network or the laptop cannot see it.
How can I connect the wireless card?
Thanks


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

My point was to get the network settings on the laptop configured, then you only have to worry about the wireless settings, right now you don't have either set. 
From a computer that connects your router, enter the routers setup, and record the SSID, and WEP keys if you haven't. You need to enter these into the setup program for the laptop.
If your mother in laws cable connection uses DHCP, once you have it setup it should simply find the right info when she reconnects it at her place.


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Jack


> ...and record the SSID, and WEP keys if you haven't. You need to enter these into the setup program for the laptop.


Will you please tell me how and where can I find these settings.
I don't even know what are this "things"
Please excuse my ignorance.
thanks for your help
Uly7


----------



## Jack Horner (Jan 16, 2004)

What make and model of router do you have?


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Netgear 108 Mbps WGT624


----------



## Tekkie (Dec 27, 2004)

if you are using a win xp, you can use the wireless capabilities of the xp. But if not you have to install a software that comes with the wireless card.


----------



## Sidious (Dec 27, 2004)

It won't let me post a link to this webpage, so here it is copied and pasted.

This came from your Netgear's support page.

If You Cannot Log on to Your Router
These steps solve most of the problems with logging on to routers.
1.	Connect a computer and a router directly with an Ethernet cable, putting an end in one of the router's LAN ports. Check that both ends are secure. 
2.	Check the Internet LED is lit. If it is not, troubleshoot the light status, as explained in the manual. 
3.	Check that the LEDs for the ports with cables are lit. If they are not, try moving the cable to a different port. If there are still no lights, then troubleshoot the light status, as explained in the manual. 
4.	Check the LED on the Ethernet adapter is lit. If it is not, then troubleshoot the adapter, do not continue with this document. If the Ethernet adapter was not made by NETGEAR, contact the adapter's maker. 
5.	Select Start > Run. Type cmd. Type ping 192.168.0.1. If there is a message "Request timed out", then your computer is not making a connection to the router. 
6.	Otherwise, your computer is connected to the router: 
o	Make sure proxies are not enabled. If using Internet Explorer, select Tools > Internet Options > Connections > LAN Settings. Uncheck "Use a proxy server for your LAN....". 
o	Delete offline contents. Select Tools > Internet Options > Delete Files. Select Delete all offline content, and click OK. (This is to clear any possible previous router log on page.) 
o	Try accessing with a different computer, or with the Netscape browser, if you have it. 
o	Delete cookies. WARNING. Do not do this if it's possible Web sites you visit need cookie information such as your logins and passwords. 
7.	Power off the router, and power it back on again. 
8.	If you still cannot log on to the router, then do a hard reset on the router. (Described in Forgotten or Lost Router Password.) 
9.	If you know how, check the computer's IP address and DHCP. The IP should be in the 192.168.0.x range, and DHCP should be enabled. 
10.	If you still cannot log on, contact Customer Support. For email customer support, click here.


----------



## Sidious (Dec 27, 2004)

Also...

Do a search on Google for
how can i find out SSID and WEP keys Netgear 108 Mbps WGT624

The 3rd search result is a PDF which is a reference manual for the 108 Mbps Wireless Firewall router WGT264 and inside you will find the following:
1) How to Set Up and Test Basic Wireless Connectivity
2) Understanding Wireless Settings
3) Understanding WEP Authentication and Encryption
4) How to Configure WEP
etc

Hope this helps.


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hola
I'm sorry for not answer in this earlier.
I will try this approach and I will let you know.
Again, thanks
Uly7


----------

